# Need Help With "Temporary" Aviary Ideas



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

As I noted in a recent post, my husband and I will be looking for a rental (very soon) that can accommodate us and our two pigeons (them in a backyard aviary). 

Because we have to rent for another year or so, our aviary will have to be something that doesn't damage a landlord's property. And we'll probably have to describe what we plan to build -- ahead of time.

We want it to be big enough to give them fly space (they can't free fly). It obviously has to be secure from predators, and, easy to clean -- with some shelter from weather/sun/rain.

If we were building a permanent structure, we have some great ideas in mind.

But do you have any ideas/resources for us in terms of constructing something solid for a rental/temporary space? Pre-built cages/aviaries are just not big enough and they are super expensive. I was looking for some threads here but got lost in my searches.

Again, we want it roomy enough to allow our pij kids to fly and be happy. Our current "aviary" (our dining room) is about 225 square feet, 10 feet high. We don't expect it to be that size, but that's what they're used to right now. What would be the minimum size you'd recommend?

Thanks for suggestions. Much appreciated -- as always.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

valeri said:


> As I noted in a recent post, my husband and I will be looking for a rental (very soon) that can accommodate us and our two pigeons (them in a backyard aviary).
> 
> Because we have to rent for another year or so, our aviary will have to be something that doesn't damage a landlord's property. And we'll probably have to describe what we plan to build -- ahead of time.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your on the right track for what you want.. now to just make it removable... this link is just an idea, you can custom it for pigeons or use the pic for an idea.. the handles makes it so two people can pick it up and move it around the yard.. when you leave the house oneday you could just take it apart and put it back together at the new home.
http://www.forshamcottagearks.com/poultry-housing/orpington-poultry-house.htm


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you! That gives us a great starting point. What do you think the minimum size should be for two pigeons whose only flying time will be inside the enclosure? We'd obviously like to exceed that minimum and make them as comfortable/happy as possible. Just wondering what is the smallest size anyone would consider.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

valeri said:


> Thank you! That gives us a great starting point. What do you think the minimum size should be for two pigeons whose only flying time will be inside the enclosure? We'd obviously like to exceed that minimum and make them as comfortable/happy as possible. Just wondering what is the smallest size anyone would consider.


 your not going to make it too small. I think you know bigger than a a large dog crate. so really just make it as big as you can.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You can build it out of PVC pipe and hardware cloth--safe, durable, and easy to move. Or you can use a durable tent if it's in a protected yard safe from predators. I used a big tent for awhile when I had to move, for ALL my pigeons, in a safe area, and it worked great.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*My "Temporary" aviary*

I also live in a rental house...here is my pigeon home. I did cement the corner holes in, but left about 3 inches for dirt at the top so if I ever have to move, I can cut the poles and refill the holes with dirt. It is 5 by 5 by 10. Just an idea for a start for you.  The whole thing cost me barely over 100.00 and I built it myself. OOps, I forgot the picture!!


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*The picture*

Ok, here is my picture...sorry!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Pigeonlove, I can't see in the photo -- how did you build cover? We won't be moving to the Northeast, but we will need some weather cover. I'm still ruminating on how to create that. Also . . . how did you present your situation to your prospective landlord? Or, were you already renting when you adopted your pij? I'm trying not to worry, but I'm a bit overwhelmed, wondering what kind of urban/suburban landlord we'll be able to find who won't see renters with pigeons as a serious liability. 

Maryjane, thanks very much for responding. Given how much I worry, I think we'll have to go totally predator-proof -- just in case. I'll do some googling on PVC-style aviaries.

It's a bit of a challenge because we want it predator proof, easy-to-clean and yet somewhat aesthetic -- want the landlords to see that an aviary can actually be an enhancement if it's nice.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

_"your not going to make it too small."_

Spirit Wings, even if they're not free-flying? I want to make sure they get enough space. Chauncey would be fine, but Clive is a young racer and he's so spirited, I can tell he's even going a little crazy in our dining room. That dude whips around like a thoroughbred.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

valeri said:


> _"your not going to make it too small."_
> 
> Spirit Wings, even if they're not free-flying? I want to make sure they get enough space. Chauncey would be fine, but Clive is a young racer and he's so spirited, I can tell he's even going a little crazy in our dining room. That dude whips around like a thoroughbred.


well what I mean is, you know he needs room, so build it as big as you can afford..money is the question here, I would say build a fly pen as big as an acre of land, he would love that, but of course that probably would not be affordable....


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to reply. You are right, I had my rental before I built the aviary. When I built the aviary, I attached two cages to the side. I live in Arizona, so I didn't really need much for warmth. My concern was something that would be cool enough in the summer. (It can get over 115 here.) So I built it under a big shade tree. I know you need something with more shelter for warmth, but I thought maybe this could give you some ideas for the flight part of your aviary. And it is preditor-proof. That was a huge concern of mine, too. I actually have a picture of it with a cat on top of it! And there was a hawk, but I couldn't get my camera quick enough to take a picture. I have a tree stump in there which I sit on and chill with the birds. Since then I have added 2/4 perches up the side. I don't think it will ever be done...just an ongoing project!! Good luck, and keep us updated with your progress!


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

if U google for chicken+tractor U´ll get ideas for moveable homes. just build it taller than the chicken-homes are ..

here´s the link: http://www.google.se/images?hl=sv&q...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CEAQsAQwAw

and another one: http://www.backyardchickens.com/coopdesigns.html

/Csilla


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Valeri, our flight pen is made out of chain link dog panels 18'x6''x6', lined completely inside with 1/2" hardware cloth. It's wide enough that the birds can make (tight) U-turns at the end. Apres-bath, Grace (our homer) will make several laps before taking another dip. Granted, she's older, but it does give them enough space to actually fly.


----------

